# Кто ваш любимый аккордеонист (баянист) -исполнитель



## oleg45120 (14 Май 2013)

Друзья, кто ваш любимый аккордеонист (баянист)-исполнитель?
Давайте составим свой рейтинг goldaccordion.

Я больше всего люблю слушать Фрэнка Марокко


----------



## spawellness (14 Май 2013)

Аккордеонист Олег Добротин


----------



## oleg45120 (14 Май 2013)

*spawellness*,
Ну спасибо, но тема не для саморекламы


----------



## sedovmika (14 Май 2013)

Олег Добротин (прекрасно владеет инструментом) и 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_emjS6h4pU0&list=HL1368523957
под ником BayanMir.

:accordion:

И еще:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_3A8hNqqG8
настоящий народный талантище!!


----------



## yanchuk-99 (14 Май 2013)

Баянист Андрей Романов


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (14 Май 2013)

Баянист Николай Миронов.


----------



## sergcv (14 Май 2013)

Баянисты: Johnny Meijer, ludovic beier
Аккордеонисты: Frank Marocco, Art van damm, Валерий Ковтун.


----------



## AKKO MEN (14 Май 2013)

Аккордеонисты: Игорь Квашевич (Белоруссия), Евгений Кочетов, Владимир Аникин
Баянисты: Павел Фенюк, Richard Galliano, Иосиф Пуриц


----------



## pabiru73 (14 Май 2013)

Александр Скляров


----------



## gerborisov (14 Май 2013)

Фридрих Липс


----------



## tsyganiymax (14 Май 2013)

Richard Galliano.


----------



## pers5553 (14 Май 2013)

Виктор Романько


----------



## askurpela (14 Май 2013)

А. Скляров, Ф. Липс


----------



## ankasapon (14 Май 2013)

Александр Владимирович Скляров,Петар Марич,Влад Плиговка.
Грэйсон Мэсфилд


----------



## ze_go (14 Май 2013)

А.Скляров, Ю.Вострелов, Ю.Сидоров, В.Мурза, Ю.Шишкин, R.Galliano, В.Данилин, F.Marocco, L.Beier, A.Piazzolla


----------



## Gribanini (14 Май 2013)

Поддерживаю ze_go! Отличные ребята! Сидорова обожаю, еще бы добавил наших украинцев П.Фенюка и К.Жукова


----------



## lelikbolik (15 Май 2013)

ze_go писал:


> А.Скляров, Ю.Вострелов, Ю.Сидоров, В.Мурза, Ю.Шишкин, R.Galliano, В.Данилин, F.Marocco, L.Beier, A.Piazzolla


100% :biggrin:


----------



## sahar122 (15 Май 2013)

Виктор Гридин


----------



## voldemar-60 (15 Май 2013)

Голосовал бы за многих баянистов, но выделил бы Ф.Липса и В.Зубицкого!


----------



## ze_go (15 Май 2013)

Gribanini писал:


> еще бы добавил наших украинцев П.Фенюка и К.Жукова


к сожалению, оба этих прекрасных музыканта в последнее время очень редко радуют слушателей своим искусством. 
а жаль :cray: 

sahar122 писал:


> Виктор Гридин


этот музыкант вообще стоит особняком...

voldemar-60 писал:


> но выделил бы Ф.Липса и В.Зубицкого!


"Ранних" Ф.Липса и В.Зубицкого (его в особенности) - ДА!


----------



## sanatchi (15 Май 2013)

Сервер Абкеримов


----------



## uri (15 Май 2013)

Валерий Арафаилов


----------



## luda14lk (15 Май 2013)

Никита Власов, Александр Коломийцев


----------



## _Scandalli_ (16 Май 2013)

Ришар Гальяно, Жульен Гонзалес, Грейсон Мэсфилд, Ф. Марокко, Эдуард Аханов, Юрий Дранга, и обожаю Валерия Ковтуна) А из классиков немного: тот же Ришар Гальяно, конечно же Ю. Шишкин, конечно же В. Зубицкий. А, да, точно: Юрий Дранга и здесь)


----------



## Amarok (16 Май 2013)

Виктор Романько


----------



## lex111 (16 Май 2013)

А если добавить опрос в первый пост? С возможностью добавления имен.


----------



## Sti1 (16 Май 2013)

Виктор Фёдорович Гридин, Виктор Романько.


----------



## spawellness (16 Май 2013)

oleg45120
Олег Вы задали хорошую тему для обсуждения. Может быть. логично следующим постом обозначить тему: "Мой учитель" (преподаватель по классу "баян" или "аккордеон")
С уважением, Олег Павлович (г.Москва)


----------



## Евгений51 (16 Май 2013)

Ю. Шишкин, А, Скляров


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (16 Май 2013)

С удовольствием проголосую за всех вышеперечисленных баянистов и аккордеонистов. Также добавлю Анатолия Шалаева, Николая Крылова, Ивана Паницкого и Сергея Колобкова. А вообще-то достойных музыкантов огромное множество.


----------



## Илья (16 Май 2013)

Шишкин!!


----------



## justgrilen (16 Май 2013)

Сергей Осокин


----------



## ze_go (17 Май 2013)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> добавлю Анатолия Шалаева, Николая Крылова, Ивана Паницкого и Сергея Колобкова.


и квартет Н.И.Ризоля обязательно... и старый , и новый состав...


----------



## askurpela (17 Май 2013)

А у кого-то есть сольные записи С. Гринченко? Никогда его не слышал


----------



## ze_go (17 Май 2013)

есть. могу выслать архив RAR с мр3 файлами электронной почтой


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (17 Май 2013)

ze_go писал:


> есть. могу выслать архив RAR с мр3 файлами электронной почтой



Пожалуйста вышлите на [email protected]


----------



## ze_go (17 Май 2013)

ок


----------



## voldemar-60 (17 Май 2013)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> есть. могу выслать архив RAR с мр3 файлами электронной почтой


 Можно и на этот адрес:
[email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## Matvei13 (18 Май 2013)

Шаров, Козицкий, Хрустевич.


----------



## SDmitriy (18 Май 2013)

Orosz Zoltan - великолепный аккордеонист-исполнитель!
Ludowick Beyer - французский джазист-баянист.
Юрий Казаков - гордость всех баянистов.

И, конечно же, Ришар Гальяно!


----------



## acco (18 Май 2013)

Мне нравятся Ю. Шишкин и А. Скляров.


----------



## MAN (20 Май 2013)

Первое Народное Трио баянистов (более ранних просто не слыхал), ну и так далее... вплоть до дней сегодняшних. Ивана Маланина ещё, пожалуй, выделю особняком. Обожаю тех восхитительных стариков и звучание тогдашних инструментов. Бориса Тихонова вроде никто не вспоминал. Ну а всех больше я люблю Виктора Фёдоровича Гридина. Все его записи, какие есть у меня, давно, что называется, до дыр заслушал, а ни капельки не приедается. ДУША в той МУЗЫКЕ растворена совершенно уникальная!


----------



## Катя (21 Май 2013)

В.А.Мурза, Ю.В.Шишкин


----------



## ze_go (21 Май 2013)

Катя писал:


> В.А.Мурза, Ю.В.Шишкин


кстати, оба участники одного конкурса в Клингентале - 1988г.


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Мар 2015)

Самый ништяк- старые записи Фоссена. 
На втором месте- парнишка из подземного перехода в районе Тверской. Из нынешних никто близко пока не подходит. Если чуть подтянуть В. Ковтуна и поставить в подземный переход- возможно то же звучание. Но вряд ли.


----------



## vev (29 Мар 2015)

Kuzalogly (29.03.2015, 18:38) писал:


> Самый ништяк- старые записи Фоссена.
> На втором месте- парнишка из подземного перехода в районе Тверской. Из нынешних никто близко пока не подходит. Если чуть подтянуть В. Ковтуна и поставить в подземный переход- возможно то же звучание. Но вряд ли.


Ну уж зачем же так?... Не надо передергивать...


----------



## MAN (29 Мар 2015)

vev (29.03.2015, 19:57) писал:


> Ну уж зачем же так?...


Это, должно быть, протирающая мех, плотно застревающая между ним и кубиками брюшного пресса проклятая нижняя пряжка левого ремня заставляет Александра Анатольевича так мрачно смотреть на окружающий мир.


----------



## kadik60 (29 Мар 2015)

Ю.А.Вострелов ; А.Скляров ; А.Хрустевич ; Вл.Плиговка ; С.Осокин ; Орильен Ноэль ! А.НА ЮН Кин ;


----------



## zet10 (29 Мар 2015)

MAN (29.03.2015, 20:35) писал:


> vev (29.03.2015, 19:57) писал:
> 
> 
> > Ну уж зачем же так?...
> ...


----------



## Jupiter (29 Мар 2015)

ze_go писал:
А.Скляров, Ю.Вострелов, Ю.Сидоров, В.Мурза, Ю.Шишкин, R.Galliano, В.Данилин, F.Marocco, L.Beier, A.Piazzolla

Добавил бы Зубицкого Владимира- сумасшедшая энергетика!


----------



## Slawa (1 Апр 2015)

Арт Ван Дамм по-моему просто гений аккордеона. Правда, слышал только его записи с ансамблем. Играл ли он вообще соло? Фрэнк Марокко лучший в соло (из тех кого слышал). На электро баяне очень круто играют Людовик Бейер и Доминик Паатс. В России самый лучший Владимир Данилин.


----------



## xhfujd (8 Май 2015)

oleg45120 писал:


> *spawellness*,
> Ну спасибо, но тема не для саморекламы


Посмотрел и  послушал ваше исполнение   ( ""Чардаш" Монти). Достойно уважения.


----------

